# The Shop Vac Saga



## christherookie (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a shop vac that does a great job for my needs. The problem is now that I've added a few new power tools, I'm dealing with the whole problem of "it doesn't fit."

The shop vac hose ends in a short piece of straight tubing that's 1-3/16" outer diameter. I've gone though all possible PVC connectors measuring both inner and outer diameters in an attempt to create a standard system for connection to my power tools, with zero luck. Right now, everything involves a loose connection sealed up with duct tape.

I've searched online and seen a variety of DIY solutions, none of which seem that good.

What's the best method to accomplish my goal WITH my shop vac?


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

My shop vac is a 2-1/4" so finding some of the fittings was difficult. I finally made what I needed out of 2-1/2 pvc by heating it with a heat gun and then either forcing the heated end into another fitting or stretching the heated end over another fitting. I was able to make almost all my hard to find connectors this way except for a 90 deg close elbow that I need right off the vac. I'm still looking for one of those. I don't have plugs for pvc so I am unable to bend an el that sharp. You might need to experiment a little to find a size pipe that you can use to make your own fittings in this manner. Hope that helps.
Mike


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have a lathe, either metal or wood, you can machine a PVC fitting or piece of pipe to the desired dimension. I do this all the time when I need something to fit where a dedicated fitting does not exist. Instead of "improvising" with duct tape, you can make a fitting that properly fits the machine.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

For odd connections, I make them out of two pieces of 2×4. One piece is drilled and sanded to fit each hose or connection and then the two pieces glued or screws together it is not real pretty but works. If you need, you can cut and sand the outside to look better.


----------



## HandyHousewife (May 26, 2016)

I feel your pain, I have a Fein vac/dust extractor, and it's been a "fun" time finding the fittings to go from the vac to the tools. Powertec on Amazon seems to have a few different options, and I'm slowly trial and erroring my way to finding the pieces I need.

This one is going to be my next try, it seems like it should fit between my bosch router table and my fein vac. The dimensions look right for at least one end for you.


----------

